# We're getting our dog!! Help us with a name!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

We are getting our first dog!! I'm so incredibly excited! I contacted a local rescue who fosters all their available dogs. I went an adoption event and met 3 sweeties, and met another one at the foster mom's house today. After spending 2 days with one particular dog, we think we found the one we want to take home. He's about 3 years old, 50 lbs, and is great with other dogs, cats, and children. He came from a high population city shelter that he was at for a few months. He's so good with other dogs, that they used him at the shelter as a "test dog" to meet the new dogs and cats coming in and evaluate how they react with strange dogs. He's already potty trained and knows a lot of basic commands and responds quickly and attentively. He has some good basic manners but occasionally will still jump up if over excited and likes licking faces. He's not a fan of treats or food much, but LOVES attention and to be praised. He's a snuggler and will lean on you or flop himself across your lap and has this adorable way of gazing up into your eyes when he's leaning into you. He doesn't pull on a leash. There are still a lot of questions I want to ask the foster mom when the rescue owner gives me her email. But overall, I think he's a great little man, and so friendly and happy! 

The rescue owner will be bringing him to our apartment this weekend for a home inspection and we will finalize the adoption then! SO EXCITED!! His rescue name is "Elton" but we would like to chage that.

Does anyone have suggestions for a good name for this handsome guy? 

Here is his profile at the rescue's site: http://www.californiapitbullrescue.org/#!elton/coaf

And here are a few other from the event yesterday. Didn't get any pictures today.





































Haha here he is looking up at me while I was trying to take a picture (rather difficult with 50 lbs leaning into you!)


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG he is so adorable! I absolutely love pitties; they're such loving dogs  He looks like he's in love with you already too <3


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ahhh!! Congrats thats so so so so exciting!!! Pit mixes are some of my favorite customers at work, they just love to be loved!! (I'm sure you'll find that magic treat he'll go nuts for though lol) 

Hm I'm not very good at names but Elton makes me think of a puppy I fostered called Elliot. I also like Eli, Lee, or Levi. My dogs always have short simple names, just my preference hah. The right name will come to you!


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper, Echo, Arrow
she is lovely.


----------



## BigEasy (Jun 28, 2015)

When coming up with names I like to pick themes based on what I enjoy. 

For instance, when I played this browser game Evony, I named all my cities street names of New Orleans. Bourbon, Prytania, Carondelet, Audubon, Decatur

In WoW, I enjoyed playing hunter and named my pets after local foods/food companies/beer/etc. Gumbo, Filet, Zatarain, Tobasco, Dixie, Abita

A long time ago I dated a girl who loved dogs and we named them Creole names. Chien (Dog), Beju (Kiss), Bé (Bay/Honey), Bo (Beau) 

I guess I just love my heritage and where I was raised. New Orleans has so much culture it's incredible. I've lived here all my life and you'd think after 3 decades I'd know all there is to know about the place but I learn something new every day. 

My rats will follow the same patterns as before  Dixie (after the beer) and VooDoo (self explanatory) will be my first two babies. I plan on getting a 3rd in a few months when I get my feet wet and plan on naming Lafitte (Maybe I'll get two and name the other Jean ) 

Not sure where you're from but maybe it will help give you ideas  I tend to make things more personal than they should be. Like I've wanted a tattoo since I was 16 but have yet to get one. I've been thinking for a long time what I care most dearly about that I would want it permanently part of my body. I've yet to come up with something.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone! This is really difficult!! Since we've met him with the name Elton, everyone at the rescue calls him Elton, and since at home we also call him Elton when we talk about him, it's really hard to find a name since it feels like Elton already is his name! 

But we've sort of narrowed it down to maybe Oliver/Ollie, Moose, or Mojo... But I don't know if those are very good haha. We are very open to any suggestions anyone can give still! He will be coming to our home on Sunday. So excited!!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ohh I love Oliver/Ollie!! Moose is cute too  I would just start calling him different things and see what he responds to.

My dogs name at the shelter was "Spike" and it just didn't fit him. We called him a million different names but we ended up just shortening it to "Ike" and that stuck.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I think we've settled on Oliver with the nickname of Ollie. Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I'm sure I'll be posting a new thread soon to show off cute pictures!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok I changed my mind now about naming him Oliver I think.. His nickname is Olly which sounds too much like "Ali". We have a friend name Ali so it would be kind of strange to sort of name our dog after him haha! So we're trying to think of names again!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I love a dog that smiles. He is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

I think Moose is very cute! My other suggestions are Otto and Pie. I think Pie is the cutest of those 3 though. (Pie as in the food, just so you know)


----------

